# Erlaubnisscheine für Polen was brauch man?



## Treininho (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

hab da mal ne Frage und zwar meine Schwiegereltern haben ein Haus in Kozle (Cosel), dass ist in der nähe von Opole. Ich kann kein Polnisch und erfahre einfach nicht was ich für Erlaubnisscheine brauche um da angeln zu gehen. Es gibt da viele Seen und die Oder. Kann ich in Polen die Erlaubnisscheine einfach so kaufen oder kann ich da meinen deutschen Angelschein nutzen? Wie teuer sind da so die Erlaubnisscheine die ihr euch kauft? Gibt es in Polen Angelschein Pflicht? Erzählt mir doch mal bitte was ihr so für Erfahrungen gesammelt habt?
Ist vielleicht irgendjemand hier der die Ecke kennt? Würde mich über jede antwort freuen!!


LG
Daniel


----------



## Ein_Angler (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Polen was brauch man?*

Nein man braucht Gewässererlaubnisskarten der deutsche schein ist da fehl am platz.
Diese sind von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich aber mehr als bezahlbar.
Ja Gewässererlubnissscheine sind pflicht.
Leider komme von der Küste und kenne mich im Süden nicht aus.


"U Artura" Sklep Wędkarski
Piastowska 23a, 47-200 Kędzierzyn-Koźle, Poland

Kobiałka Szczepan Sklep Wędkarski
Grunwaldzka 21, 47-220 Kędzierzyn-Koźle, Poland


Das sind 2 Geschäfte aus der unmittelbaren Umgebung von Kozle. Dort wirst du auch Erlaubnissscheine für die Gewässer der Umgebung bekommen. Deutsch wir da bestimmt auch jemand gebrochen sprechen können.

Wenn du mehr Geschäfte finden willst musst bei Google "sklep wedkarski" und den Ort eingeben.


----------



## Treininho (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Polen was brauch man?*

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Also brauche ich in Polen keinen Angelschein? Man brauch sich nur die Erlaubnisscheine kaufen und kann dann da frei Angeln? Gibt es in Polen keine Prüfungen oder sowas? Werde die beiden Läden beim nächsten mal dann suchen und hoffen das da jemand deutsch spricht.
Trotzdem hoffe ich weiterhin auf ein paar Antworten, vielleicht ist ja jemand dabei der sich in der gegend um Kozle auskennt!

LG
Daniel


----------



## rontzo (22. April 2017)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Polen was brauch man?*

Hallo, kann mich meinem Vorposter nur anschliessen. Man braucht in Polen als Deutscher eine Erlaubniskarte für das jeweilige Gewässer und nen gültigen Perso. Wenn man beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wird wirds eklig...

Hier findest Du mehr Informationen auf Englisch:


http://fishinglicence.eu/poland

Lg,

Sebastian


----------



## Scholle 0 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Erlaubnisscheine für Polen was brauch man?*

Scheinbar ist das von Gebiet zu Gebiet unterschiedlich.
Ich bin immer im Gebiet Kujawsko Pomorskie unterwegs ( ähnlich unserer Bundesländer).
Und dort bekommt man ohne Fischereischein nichts.
Aber unter Vorlage des Fischereischeins bekommt man die Lizenz für das gesamte Gebiet.
Leider sind aber die Jahreskarten nur ansässigen Fischern mit polnischem Fischereischein vorbehalten.
So gibt es immer nur Wochenkarten.


----------

